# Sama Tower - SZR



## chrislad2002 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi,

Looking at this building on Sheikh Zayed Road to rent an apartment, they now only have 2 bedroom apartments left (I ideally wanted a 1 bed as relocating on my own)

They want 95,000 AED payable over 4 cheques (this will be company cheques we have company premises and registration in Dubai) my budget however is 85,000 AED do you think they will negotiate on the rent and maybe meet halfway?

Any thoughts or comments would be very much appreciate


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

chrislad2002 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking at this building on Sheikh Zayed Road to rent an apartment, they now only have 2 bedroom apartments left (I ideally wanted a 1 bed as relocating on my own)
> 
> ...


yes haggle is a must however I doubt they will be willing to go down that much (unless there are many empty apartments and the landlord is desperate to rent). Usually if you pay in 1 or 2 cheques you can get a better price. Perhaps check with your employer if that's an option?


----------



## chrislad2002 (Jan 18, 2012)

Had a word with my employer prior to going out this week, they are happy to pay 1 or 2 cheques, i need to get as close to 85,000AED otherwise I will end up paying the difference which naturally I would prefer not to do!!

Should I start at 85,000 or around 88,000 I want to be reasonable as I pretty much have decided this is where I want to be!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm sure they'll go for 85k if you mention that you'll be paying with 2 company cheques. Be firm and be confident.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I'd start offering 85K in two cheques, the landlord will probably get back to you and say no, so then you can make your final offer of 85K in one cheque 

good luck


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

You can get a spacious 1 bed in Southridge in this budget in Downtown Dubai. In any case, I think Sama is managed by Asteco and units are not owned by individual landlord . Therefore I think Asteco will not negotiate.


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

chrislad2002 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking at this building on Sheikh Zayed Road to rent an apartment, they now only have 2 bedroom apartments left (I ideally wanted a 1 bed as relocating on my own)
> 
> ...


I looked at Sama and at another building, Park Place, just down the road. Park Place is pretty much beside the Metro station and has (or had) 2 beds for 95K, 4 cheques. I suggest you go have a look - you are closer to the metro, the apartments are nicer there than Sama, and the facilities (pool and gym) are excellent. They might have a 1 bed, it's been a month since I was looking.


----------



## chrislad2002 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info....

I went to view park place too but would not go below 107000 aed for a 2 bed, I have gone back to sama they have suggested 90k lowest for 2 cheques. Should i just accept this as the best offer?


----------



## rasskass (Jun 22, 2012)

hey there, i too am looking to rent in Sama Tower but haven't seen it in person yet.

have you moved in there yet? any feedback you can give on quality of finish etc??

much appreciated


----------



## chrislad2002 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi,

I moved in at the end of March and I have to say I am really pleased and very settled, if you need any info send me a message and you can always call me or I will call you.

Regards
Chris


----------



## farhadn (Nov 18, 2012)

*Sama Tower*



chrislad2002 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I moved in at the end of March and I have to say I am really pleased and very settled, if you need any info send me a message and you can always call me or I will call you.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris

I'm going to move to Sama Tower and get a one-bedroom apartment. Are you happy there? They are saying I have to pay extra for the chiller (AC), how much monthly is it roghly? They are asking for 75000 for 4 cheques. Can I ask you how much discount you got when you offered them paying in 2 or 1 cheque?

Thanks.

Cheers
F.


----------



## chrislad2002 (Jan 18, 2012)

farhadn said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> I'm going to move to Sama Tower and get a one-bedroom apartment. Are you happy there? They are saying I have to pay extra for the chiller (AC), how much monthly is it roghly? They are asking for 75000 for 4 cheques. Can I ask you how much discount you got when you offered them paying in 2 or 1 cheque?
> 
> ...



Hi,

I managed to get about 7000 off for one cheque.... I have a two bed apt.... The chiller I would say on average for me is around 250-300 dhs per month.

Hope this helps


----------

